

ShowHN: Alghayma ~ Tool to backup Facebook pages - FredericJ
https://www.alghayma.com

======
FredericJ
Context: "How Facebook is destroying history in the context of the Syrian
Civil War" [http://brown-moses.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/how-facebook-is-
de...](http://brown-moses.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/how-facebook-is-destroying-
history.html)

Alghayma is free and open-source software:
[https://github.com/Alghayma/Alghayma](https://github.com/Alghayma/Alghayma)

